
ImageSharp – X-Plat image processing for .NET - jamessouth
http://imagesharp.net/
======
NicoJuicy
If i'm not mistaking... This is a big thing, because it wasn't possible
(untill now)... It was one of the major hurdles of .Net core that
System.Drawing was not available ( eg. image resizing).

Good work!

Edit: As mentioned on :
[https://www.hanselman.com/blog/RFCServersideImageAndGraphics...](https://www.hanselman.com/blog/RFCServersideImageAndGraphicsProcessingWithNETCoreAndASPNET5.aspx)

Currently, as of the time of this blog post's writing, .NET Core has no good
built-in option for image resizing or image generation/creation. There is no
System.Drawing because there is no Win32 GDI. There are some options, that
I'll point out later, but this clearly hasn't been a priority so it's not done
yet. There has been some work on System.Drawing.Graphics, but it seems
stalled.

Nathanael Jones is the very accomplished author of ImageResizer and the
primary at Imazen, an imaging software company. I've talked about ImageResizer
before, it's fantastic. Nathanael has been pushing hard to get folks at
Microsoft to commit to a story around Server-side Graphics in ASP.NET 5 and
recently updated his own roadmap with respect to ImageResizer and the new
ASP.NET 5 (that runs on .NET Core as well as the full .NET Framework). Take a
moment and read it, there's a lot there. Concerns about how to call native
code, how to distribute managed code that has to call native code, and lots
more. I've worked with Nathanael for the last year trying to work out some way
to solve this problem but it hasn't worked out well. Big company, sigh.

Edit 2: Even a successfull kickstarter about this:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/njones/imageflow-
respec...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/njones/imageflow-respect-the-
pixels-a-secure-alt-to-image)

~~~
jamessouth
Thanks! Yeah, we've made excellent progress and whilst we are still calling it
an alpha it's a very, very solid alpha.

I know Nathanael and have chatted plenty with him over the years on the
subject. We're trying to solve different problems really in the field and I
really hope he achieves what he wants.

We've got pretty good performance so far ( faster than System.Drawing in many
regards and we know how to improve it further) and a great feature set but we
still have a lot to do.

[https://github.com/JimBobSquarePants/ImageSharp/blob/master/...](https://github.com/JimBobSquarePants/ImageSharp/blob/master/features.md#features)

I'm personally working with another chap on ICC profile support just now which
is very complicated but will give us a full color management system once
finished.

While I figure that out I'm hoping that some of the performance gurus out
there will step up and offer to tweak the library where necessary.

~~~
NicoJuicy
You should ask Scott Hanselman to write a blog post about it and test it out.
I think that could help some!

Or perhaps try pinching the. Net core team?

I don't know if there are done simple things I can help, but my knowledge
about this is limited

